# Almera NATS problem



## mikep123 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Im new to Nissans. Just changed the battery and the immobiliser came on and wont go off (I didnt know it had one duh!). To cut to the point the wife is about to have a baby and I need the car to get to hospital. The Nissan dealers computer is down - can anything else go wrong.
Is there anyway to get the car going, I have a NATS key, there is no code or key pad in the car....
H E L P


----------



## nejwevers (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi. I'm driving my 2005 ALMERA for seven years now. Last Saturday I parked it im my garage after shopping time. When I wanted to drive again later that afternoon, the ALMERA just did not want to start. I had it towed to the nearest Nissan dealer and they discovered that there is no communication between the key and the computer box. however, the mech in charge dont know what to do further. It is now the fourth day that my ALMERA is with them and nothing has been done yet to find the mistake and to correct it. Any suggestions that I can relay to the so-called Nissan Mech? Please give some advice. By the way, the NATS led does not come on at all.


----------

